# Dikhololo - Here we go again!



## pagosajim

OK. So it's March again. Time to pay our annual levies, right?

You would think any resort would more than welcome inquiries and quickly respond on questions relating to how they can receive MONEY, right?

I've sent multiple emails to contacts at the resort that I've dealt with over the years (Judy, Veronica, Lizelle, etc. - the list of bad addresses seems to increase each year).  I've used the resort website to submit an "enquiry", and I've even used their generic "fin@dikhololo.co.za" address.  All to no avail (remember Noah Vail?).

Does anyone have a suggestion on how to get their attention?  Any successes of late in getting response from them?

Thanks for any assistance you can provide.

-Jim


----------



## pagosajim

As luck would have it, Chris from the financial department finally replied to my message after having sent it a week ago.  Now it remains to be seen if the date I arrange for payment through the credit card company is actually executed as specified.  Stay tuned...


----------



## pagosajim

Well, I am now amazed!  For the first time in years, my payment was processed within the requested time window on the first request!  Maybe I've gotten better at communicating how/what/when to make this process work.

Last piece of the puzzle is having my RCI week deposited with the week requested.  Hope that goes well also!


----------



## dghardy

My credit card was charged March 4th. Nothing in  RCI 

Doyle


----------



## fauntlen

pagosajim said:


> Well, I am now amazed!  For the first time in years, my payment was processed within the requested time window on the first request!  Maybe I've gotten better at communicating how/what/when to make this process work.
> 
> Last piece of the puzzle is having my RCI week deposited with the week requested.  Hope that goes well also!



I cannot stand dealing with DIK. Can you let me know to whom I should send my fees? I checked my old emails and I cannot find an email address and the information needed to send them.

Thanks.

Jerseygirl717


----------



## pagosajim

Jerseygirl717 said:


> Can you let me know to whom I should send my fees? I checked my old emails and I cannot find an email address and the information needed to send them.



Try contacting Chris Mokoena at fin@dikhololo.co.za


----------



## fauntlen

pagosajim said:


> Try contacting Chris Mokoena at fin@dikhololo.co.za



Thank you. I heard from DIK right after I posted this message. Hmmmm---what a coincidence


----------



## pagosajim

*Still no deposit*

Well, now it's been about 3 weeks and no deposit yet in RCI.  Emails ignored thus far.


----------



## pagosajim

Just got an email confirmation of the deposit but it hasn't actually shown in my RCI account yet.  No message within the email, just an attachment listing the deposit information (was I expecting an apology or something?).  This after spreading a couple of emails to contacts I've accumulated over the years as well as submission of a "contact us" email through their website.

So it will have been just shy of a month that it took to get the deposit after payment!


----------



## carl2591

SAD state of affairs at DIK.. when Niky and crew left the place went to h*ll in a hand basket.. glad i was able to give my unit away.. too much hassle for me now.


----------



## MuranoJo

carl2591 said:


> SAD state of affairs at DIK.. when Niky and crew left the place went to h*ll in a hand basket.. glad i was able to give my unit away.. too much hassle for me now.



Niky was with Sudwala (unless DIK also had a Niky).

(BTW, When Niky left Sudwala and they were taken over by new management, yes, things were choppy for a while, but they've been pretty good this past year.  We'll see how it goes with next year's levies.)


----------



## dghardy

*Here We go again*

Has anybody got their 2015 weeks deposited?


----------



## dghardy

dghardy said:


> My credit card was charged March 4th. Nothing in  RCI
> 
> Doyle



Still nothing in RCI. Just an email from them stating that they had been deposited into RCI. It has been almost two months since credit card was charged.


Doyle


----------



## cinrick

I bought at DIK last year and it has been a complete horrible experience so far.

They charged my credit card in February and I still have no points deposited.  Very frustraiting.  I have been trying to work with Scott at TradingTime and have gotten nowhere there either.....

You dont even want to hear my story with TradingTime and this freakin DIK resort...


----------



## dghardy

dghardy said:


> Still nothing in RCI. Just an email from them stating that they had been deposited into RCI. It has been almost two months since credit card was charged.
> 
> 
> Doyle



Points were in my RCI account today. 2 months after I was charged. VERY slow this year


----------



## dghardy

cinrick said:


> I bought at DIK last year and it has been a complete horrible experience so far.
> 
> They charged my credit card in February and I still have no points deposited.  Very frustraiting.  I have been trying to work with Scott at TradingTime and have gotten nowhere there either.....
> 
> You dont even want to hear my story with TradingTime and this freakin DIK resort...



This has been the worst year for DIK. I have been an owner for 14 years. I hope that this is not something that continues.

Doyle


----------



## cinrick

dghardy said:


> This has been the worst year for DIK. I have been an owner for 14 years. I hope that this is not something that continues.
> Doyle



Doyle,  who do you email at DIK to get someone to answer.....I have sent three emails over there and no response yet.  thanks rick


----------



## dghardy

cinrick said:


> Doyle,  who do you email at DIK to get someone to answer.....I have sent three emails over there and no response yet.  thanks rick



I email them a CC # in early March. The CC was charged in just a couple days. In the middle of April I got an email stating that they have banked my weeks, The weeks arrived in my account this morning. I only sent the original email, but no follow up. 

The weeks are usually in my account by April 1st. This year has been the slowest that I have seen. It appears that they may be using an outside source to do the booking. My email stating that my weeks were deposited came from
 INGRED Integrated Hospitality System with an email  address of "natanya@dikhololo.co.za"  you may try this address.


Good Luck  

Doyle


----------



## dghardy

dghardy said:


> This has been the worst year for DIK. I have been an owner for 14 years. I hope that this is not something that continues.
> 
> Doyle



Looking back at you original message you state that you were charged in Feb. They normally do not accept charges until March 1st. Are you sure you paid for 2015 year and not for 2014. When did you buy DIK and what years did you get deposited? My payment on March 1st was for the 2015 year.

Doyle


----------



## MuranoJo

Different resort, but when I had a slow-deposit experience, I wrote back to the person to whom I sent the payment.  Turns out the lag was probably due to the RCI team they work with (email address says RCI specialists).  So they sent a second request (and copied me) and I could see when they made the original request to RCI.

BTW, the slow response I experienced was only a couple of weeks, but I was used to just a 2- or 3-day lag from the time I paid the levy.


----------



## cinrick

dghardy said:


> Looking back at you original message you state that you were charged in Feb. They normally do not accept charges until March 1st. Are you sure you paid for 2015 year and not for 2014. When did you buy DIK and what years did you get deposited? My payment on March 1st was for the 2015 year.
> Doyle



Great question....here is a short abreviation/explanation
1  Scott at TradingTime gave me a contract in April 13 for two weeks.
2  I signed contract for two weeks and 3 years RCI dues and gave credit card info. 
3  Paperwork??? did not get processed. Multiple calls and finally I get some points deposited in RCI account in Dec.( supposedly 2013 points)
4  Credit card gets charged for 280.00 more than dues should be in Feb of 2014, supposedly 2014 dues.
5  Scott did not respond to phone or email for over a month until I got my credit card company involved.
6  Scott tells me this charge is for 2014 dues???? and that he would look into...he said he cannot get an answer...

In a nutshell, I have no proof that anything was purchased, no deed, I paid him for three years of RCI and now RCI says my account is paid until Jan 2015...thats just one year.....I have no idea who to contact to help remedy this situation but something smells really foul at this point. Personally I think the charge in Feb might be for the purchase of the two weeks that maybe Scott never paid for with the original money given to him in the first place??? 

VERY frustrated.


----------

